# Shelby revives Mustang GT350



## Colin1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I want this too... 8)

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## javlin (Jan 19, 2010)

Like the scoop but not wild about that front spoiler makes it look to thick.I want her sleek and fast.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, you are right Jav. Toooo heavy in the face, and the back looks like the Celica of the 70's


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for Dodge to bring back the Dodge Daytona with Hemi under the hood!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2010)

Doesn't really look any different to the 500?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2010)

WOO HOO!! Thats alright, you guys can complain as me and Colin get into our Shelby horses and leave ya with dust ta eat! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Njaco said:


> WOO HOO!! Thats alright, you guys can complain as me and Colin get into our Shelby horses and leave ya with dust ta eat! Woo Hoo!


Too damn right
I'd rather have the older model on the right but I certainly wouldn't sniff at the new model 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

U-G-L-Y! 

The only Shelby Mustang for me, should I ever lose my marbles....the 1968 GT500KR! 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> The only Shelby Mustang for me, should I ever lose my marbles....the 1968 GT500KR


I've got one of those in blue - on my window sill...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kinda wish that one was sitting out in the garage, eh?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2010)

I have one exactly like that, color and all in 1/24.

Is that not the most beautiful machine ever built on 4 wheels?


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Kinda wish that one was sitting out in the garage


Yes indeed



Njaco said:


> I have one exactly like that, color and all in 1/24. Is that not the most beautiful machine ever built on 4 wheels?


It's certainly up there, mine's at 1/18th scale (I didn't build it)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I have one exactly like that, color and all in 1/24.
> 
> Is that not the most beautiful machine ever built on 4 wheels?



Right up there with the 1968 Dodge Charger (with a Hemi!) and in black!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like every other mustang on the road. Sorry, I'm just not a fan of the pony. Now, offer me a '69-'71 Mach 1, and we can talk.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldn't sniff at a free one either..............................coz I'd trade it for a new Camaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just an old Chevy man. cheers, Bill


----------

